# Windows Update Error 80073712 Vista Premium



## jpawdoski (Oct 5, 2007)

I am unable to use WINDOWS UPDATE on my computer w/VISTA PREMIUM OS The
program search for updates then gives me the error message "unable to
update windows " #80073712. Also the dialog box to configure windows
update is blank (empty). CAN anyone help. I am new user I don't know
how to see your response unless you e-mail me? Thanks......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the very end of this thread for solution
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=80fcfafb-24e6-42e9-a395-dde7e9d27076&p=1


----------

